# Fedor wins gold at Russian Combat ***** Championships



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

http://www.m1mixfight.com/news/2009/2/21/Fedor_Emelianenko_5th_champion_of_Russia_boevoe_sambo/

Three victorys in 60 seconds is ridiculous.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

Jeez, his oppoonents apparently didn't have time to blink before he probably went in and subbed em. lol


Fedor: "Ready?"
Opponent: "Yea-urrkgh!"


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

anyone knows his pro ***** record?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

guess he was still pissed about coming in 3rd at the world championship. as for his pro record i don't know but as for championships:

3rd 2008 World Combat ***** Championships Open weight Prague, Czech Republic 

Winner 2008 Russian Combat ***** Championship 100 kg (220 lb)+ St. Petersburg, Russia 

Winner 2007 World Combat ***** Championships Open weight Prague, Czech Republic 

Winner 2007 Russian Combat ***** Championships Buryat Republic, Russia 

Winner 2006 Russian Combat ***** Championships Buryat Republic, Russia 

Winner 2005 World Combat ***** Championships Heavyweight Prague, Czech Republic 

Winner 2002 World Combat ***** Championships Open weight Panama City, Panama 

Winner 2002 World Combat ***** Championships Heavyweight Thessaloniki, Greece 

Winner 2002 Russian Combat ***** Championships Moscow, Russia 

3rd 2000 Russian Combat ***** Championships Orenburg, Russia 

Winner 1998 Russian Armed Forces Combat ***** Championships Russia 

2nd 1998 Russian Armed Forces Combat ***** Championships Open weight Russia 

3rd 1998 Russian Combat ***** Championships Kaliningrad, Russia 

Winner 1997 European Combat ***** Championships Tbilisi, Georgia 

Winner 1997 Russian Combat ***** Championships St. Petersburg, Russia 

and now a gold at the russion combat ***** championships.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Seriously now......what kind of people are fighting in ***** right now? It only take 3 wins to win the whole thing?

I know nothing about *****, but come on.....are the guys really that bad?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

it's not about the guys being bad maybe it's just that fedor has amazing *****


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

na, they r just giving Fedor a medal for showing up.lol.. seriously though i think his real 'test' will be in the world combat ***** championships.. his only real competition, that i know of, in the russian version is his younger brother... but i still think fedor will win.. by the way is that a new record or something to finish 3 fights in under a minute?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Fedor is the new generation Alexander Karelin.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow Fedor is insane beating 3 people in less then 60 seconds.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

And in other news, water is wet!




Fedor won *****, good for him, but no big surprise.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

rickrolled said:


> na, they r just giving Fedor a medal for showing up.lol.. seriously though i think his real 'test' will be in the world combat ***** championships.. *his only real competition, that i know of, in the russian version is his younger brother*... but i still think fedor will win.. by the way is that a new record or something to finish 3 fights in under a minute?


Blagoi Ivanov is the man that beat Fedor based-on points at the WCSC.. I'd like to see Fedor re-match him after a full training camp.


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

pardon me...shows my lack of knowledge in *****..but i was under the assumption that blagoi ivanov was bulgarian...again it will be interesting to watch WSCS in 2009 for fedor to seek retribution


----------



## MMA City (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't say I never done anything for y'all...


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I really like those ***** uniforms.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

70seven said:


> And in other news, water is wet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really. like he wouldn't ever win again.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol we are witnessing true greatness. When ppl moan about how there are no great boxers left.....thats what we'll be saying post fedor....

Heres to fedorraise01:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4PqD6CF7nU


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

rickrolled said:


> pardon me...shows my lack of knowledge in *****..but i was under the assumption that blagoi ivanov was bulgarian...again it will be interesting to watch WSCS in 2009 for fedor to seek retribution



Sorry, I misread your slightly awkward sentence lol. I'd agree that he doesn't have many in Russia, but he certainly has challenges on the world scene.:thumbsup:


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Sorry, I misread your slightly awkward sentence lol. I'd agree that he doesn't have many in Russia, but he certainly has challenges on the world scene.:thumbsup:



assuming they dont end up in the mma ring together at some point
Didnt someone get this dude for mma?


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

rickrolled said:


> na, they r just giving Fedor a medal for showing up.lol.. seriously though i think his real 'test' will be in the world combat ***** championships.. his only real competition, that i know of, in the russian version is his younger brother... but i still think fedor will win.. by the way is that a new record or something to finish 3 fights in under a minute?


I heard they both will be at World championship, so there is a big chance that brother will have to face each other - wonder how they going to handle it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Fyodor has brought glory to Fatherland once again. Na zdarovye Fyodor.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> Seriously now......what kind of people are fighting in ***** right now? It only take 3 wins to win the whole thing?
> 
> I know nothing about *****, but come on.....are the guys really that bad?


Apparently a lot of fighters pull out when they find out they're fighting Fedor. 

Granted there probably aren't as many ***** practitioner's in his weight division as there are in the lower divisions either.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

i'm gonna get a lot of heat for this but...wtf is *****?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It's a grappling-based art practiced and used by Russian law enforcement, among many other badass types. there are a lot of joint locks and bone breaks.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Clay Guida needs to build Fedor a new trophy case...


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Clay Guida needs to build Fedor a new trophy case...


Thats a good idea, but he would need to get Peter Aerts to get him some wood.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Should Mark Coleman, or perhaps Matt Hamill make an appearance?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

of course you're gonna need a couple hammers. Why, did you just see Coleman get KOd on ultimate knockouts a little while ago?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Why am I not surprised at Fedor winning like this?


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Should Mark Coleman, or perhaps Matt Hamill make an appearance?


Ya, good idea. Then we could nail Arianny Celeste.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> assuming they dont end up in the mma ring together at some point
> Didnt someone get this dude for mma?


I think that ***** may be right next to BJJ as the best martial art to transition to MMA with, seeing as both Blagoi and Fedor are undefeated in MMA competition. Then again, I'm really not sure about the quality of Blagoi's opponents.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

that loss last year seems to be the best thing to ever happen to him..

defeating 3 people in less that 60 seconds?

amazing.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Fedor is one bad mofo....period


----------

